# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Выбор персонального антивируса из рекомендованных

## ASte

Нужно выбрать антивирус для домашнего использования..
Выбираю из "рекомендованных":
KAV, DrWeb, NOD32.
Как я понимаю они все примерно равны по степени защиты.

Но перед окончательным выбором хотелось бы понять сильные/слабые стороны каждого из них..
Очевидно что где-то лучше эвристика, где-то быстрее базы обновляются и т.п..

Пока я знаю что из этих 3-х NOD самый быстрый.. 

PS:
Конфигурация домашней сети:
Три ноутбука в локальной сети, "железный"  роутер  с NAT firewall наружу.. Ноутбуки иногда ездят "гулять" в разные чужие сетки..
Два ноута живут на XP, один на Vista.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

NOD32 не советую, работает он действительно не нагружая сильно компьютер. А вот что касается лечения компьютера от пропущенного вредоносного ПО (встречал случаи, когда он пропускал те трояны, которые детектировал) дело плохо обстоит.
http://www.antimalware.ru/index.phtm...ive_infection1

----------


## ASte

Тогда NOD32 вычеркиваем..
Остаются KAV и DrWeb.. 
В "рекомендованных" были еще BitDefender и VBA32 - а это что за звери?

А если NOD32 так плох, то почему он среди "рекомендованных"?
Или в той теме информация уже устарела?

----------


## Макcим

У VBA32 дела с детектом обстоят неважно... 
При хорошем интернете лучше КАВ. Во-первых частота обновлений, во-вторых проверка трафика. Я бы ещё присмотрелся к Avira, детект на высшем уровне.

----------


## ASte

AVIRA вроде из бесплатных? А что там с эвристикой?
Или эвристику не надо особо обращать внимания?
На самом деле я надеялся что здесь есть тема или статься в которой сравниваются несколько основных антивирусных программ и отмечаются их сильные и слабые места..

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А если NOD32 так плох, то почему он среди "рекомендованных"?
> Или в той теме информация уже устарела?


И вовсе он не плох и информация не устарела. Скажите пожалуйста, если не секрет, Вы будете покупать антивирус? Если нет, то советую Вам взять Avira, этот продукт бесплатен, только нельзя выставлять эвристический анализатор на максимум, море ложных срабатываний. Просто если будете пользоваться нелиц. KAV или DrWeb то поимеете огромный геморой с поиском рабочих незабаненых ключей.



> AVIRA вроде из бесплатных? А что там с эвристикой?
> Или эвристику не надо особо обращать внимания?


На эвристику надо обращать внимание.

----------


## ASte

Покупать.
ИХМО патчить антивирусы и использовать просроченные ключи слишком рискованно

Если лицензионно-бесплатный будет достойным то можно не покупать..

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Мой Вам совет. У всех платных антивирусов есть пробные полнофункциональные версии. Скачайте, поставьте, поработайте. Выбирайте тот продукт, который наиболее полно подойдёт Вам, как по скорости работы так и по качеству.
А Avira действительно достойный бесплатный антивирус.

----------


## Макcим

> AVIRA вроде из бесплатных? А что там с эвристикой?


Есть платная версия на русском. 



> Если нет, то советую Вам взять Avira, этот продукт бесплатен, только нельзя выставлять эвристический анализатор на максимум, море ложных срабатываний.


Не правда. У меня месяц стояла платная версия, количество ложняков штук 5 от силы...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Есть платная версия на русском. 
> Не правда. У меня месяц стояла платная версия, количество ложняков штук 5 от силы...


Я говорил о бесплатной

----------


## ASte

> Мой Вам совет. У всех платных антивирусов есть пробные полнофункциональные версии. Скачайте, поставьте, поработайте. Выбирайте тот продукт, который наиболее полно подойдёт Вам, как по скорости работы так и по качеству.
> А Avira действительно достойный бесплатный антивирус.


В том то и проблема, что если скорость и "глючность" я могу оценить самостоятельно, то с оценкой качества сложнее.. 

Я слышал, (именно слышал) нарекания на неоперативное добавление новых вирусов в базы AVP и DrWeb.. Это так?
А как с этим у AVir-ы?

У бесплатной Avira нет модуля antispyware насколько я понял.. 
Эвристика в платной и бсплатной версиях там различная?

И еще, насколько имплортные антивирусы типа AVIR-ы эффективны с учетом Российской специфики? Или "специфически своих" вирусов-троянов-шпионов у нас не так много?

----------


## user

Почти год использую бесплатную Авиру.

+Почти не заметна её работа(эвристик в medium) P.S high у бесплатных можно выставить
+Бесплатность

-Незнаю как у других,а у меня при апдейте всегда 100% цпу  :Sad: 
-Апдейты обычно раз в сутки

Спайвары вроде тоже ловит...но я не уверен(за год ничего не пропустила, время от времени проверяюсь АВЗ и Cure It)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> В том то и проблема, что если скорость и "глючность" я могу оценить самостоятельно, то с оценкой качества сложнее.. 
> Я слышал, (именно слышал) нарекания на неоперативное добавление новых вирусов в базы AVP и DrWeb.. Это так?
> У бесплатной Avira нет модуля antispyware насколько я понял.. 
> Эвристика в платной


Нарекания на добавление в базы... Насколько я знаю, добавляют оперативно в базы. Я слышал о таких случаях, но обычно это "всплывает" в "религиозных" войнах "какой антивирус лучше". ИМХО, во сремя масштабных вирусных эпидемий, вследствие того, что человеческие ресурсы у компаний не бесконечны, возможны некоторые задержки с добавлением в базы. Насчёт качества антивирусов... У нас есть тема http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=12941 и вот последний график. Из графика видно, что наиболее выделяются детектом Avira, Ikarus, KAV, DrWeb, Bitdefender. Эта тема в принципе отображает более-менее объективное мнение на качество антивирусов. Насчёт оперативности добавления записей в базы у Avira, не в курсе. Здесь http://www.free-av.com/ можно увидеть чем отличаются версии Avira. В бесплатной версии есть эвристический анализатор. Чем он отличается от платной версии я не знаю. *Maxim* говорит о низком уровне ложных срабатываний, скорее всего иенно этим и отличается, более отточен так сказать.

----------


## Макcим

> Я слышал, (именно слышал) нарекания на неоперативное добавление новых вирусов в базы AVP и DrWeb.. Это так?


У КАВ с этим проблем точно нет.



> И еще, насколько имплортные антивирусы типа AVIR-ы эффективны с учетом Российской специфики? Или "специфически своих" вирусов-троянов-шпионов у нас не так много?


Учитывая что у всех названных антивирусов есть официальные представители и пользователи в России, то тут эффективны все кандитаты.  :Smiley:  

Также нельзя не учитывать функционал который Вы покупаете за одинаковую сумму. Все антиврусы стоят примерно одинаковы, но при покупке того же КАВ получите ещё и поведенческий блокиратор, что избавит от необходимости ставить и настраивать дополнительно HIPS (незвестно также как она уживется с выбраным Вами антивирусом), в данном случае совместимость гарантируется разработчиком. 

P.S.: Если Вы считаете что антивирус (какой-бы Вам не советовали) сможет эффективно защитить ПК без соблюдения правил безопасности, вынужден Вас разочаровать...  :Sad:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Да, насчёт вирусной специфики. Если я не ошибаюсь, это актуально было во времена DOS и файловых вирусов, когда была "богатая" отечественная микрофлора  :Smiley:

----------


## Wowa84

> У КАВ с этим проблем точно нет.


Задержка в 5+ суток - это нынче называется "проблем точно нет"?




> http://www.antimalware.ru/index.phtm...ive_infection1


Подозрительно много КАВ по их тестам "успешно устранил активное заражение системы, при этом работоспособность системы была восстановлена (или не нарушена)."

Если бы КАВ был настолько хорош, насколько его пытаются представить, меня бы на этом сайте не было  :Sad: 

КАВ уже давно "восстанавливает работоспособность системы" лишь с помощью множества дополнительных утилит:
http://www.kaspersky.ru/removaltools

Как вы понимаете обновляются они гораздо реже и позже чем вирусная БД  :Wink: 

DrWeb славился во времена ДОС/Вин3.1, насколько он хорош сейчас не могу сказать.

----------


## user

товарищь Wowa84, давайте не будем начинать ХолиВары очередные,потому что врете вы, какие утилиты? это бесплатный сервис. По апдейтам тоже самое, за пару лет всегда,присланые мной семплы, добавлялись в  течении 2часов. Если вы наткнулись на 5 дней,то это явно единичный случай

P.S я не приверженец религии КАВ,просто тут явная несправедливость

----------


## Макcим

> Задержка в 5+ суток - это нынче называется "проблем точно нет"?


Это когда было? Через час от силы два после отправки уже детектится. 



> Подозрительно много КАВ по их тестам "успешно устранил активное заражение системы, при этом работоспособность системы была восстановлена (или не нарушена)."
> 
> Если бы КАВ был настолько хорош, насколько его пытаются представить, меня бы на этом сайте не было


Пользователи других антивирусов тоже обращаются за помощью и что? Если не соблюдать простейшие правила безопасности ни какой антивирус не поможет, об этом я тоже говорил.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Задержка в 5+ суток - это нынче называется "проблем точно нет"?


И часто? И много у кого?




> КАВ уже давно "восстанавливает работоспособность системы" лишь с помощью множества дополнительных утилит:
> http://www.kaspersky.ru/removaltools


Такого рода утилиты есть у всех и у Symantec, и у NOD32, и у McAfee и т.д.

----------


## Wowa84

> товарищь Wowa84, давайте не будем начинать ХолиВары очередные,...


Да в том-то и проблема, что не ХолиВар.

Я в свое время отказался от DrWeb в пользу KAV

У меня сеть, и я - админ, а не психотерапевт, чтобы при каждом ложном срабатывании монитора КАВ убеждать пользователя, что сайт по испанскому танцу не содержит вредоносных скриптов.

За этот год случаев заражения 2! Касперский пропустил виряки даже не пискнув.




> Это когда было? Через час от силы два после отправки уже детектится.


Чтобы что-то отправлять, надо знать ЧТО собственно отправлять!
Тут эксперты, тут хелперы по логам видят где что не так. Я же в этом деле не подкован.

Как я уже говорил, речь я виду именно о неспособности КАВ удалить уже активный вирус и устранить последствия заражения.
В последний год лаборатория Касперского сделала ставку на предотвращение заражения, забыв о том, что антивирус должен еще и устранять последствия заражения.

И не нужно отвлекаться от темы - для меня тоже сейчас довольно остро встала эта проблема - какой антивирь выбрать.

Именно поэтому я высказал своё мнение. Пользовался КАВом последние 8 лет(если кому интересно).

И я хотел автора топика предостеречь - что угодно, но только не КАВ.

----------


## ASte

Я правильно понимаю что Norton Internet Security "проблемный" антивирус?
(мне его триал вместе с ноутом достался, срок триала скоро закончится) 

И что такое "Windows Defender" в Виста? Я так понимаю это скорее AntiSpyWare чем антивирус?

Поповоду правил безопасности.. За три года последних заражений вроде не было.. Берегусь. Но на 4-м асперском кончилась старая корпоративная лицензия, корпоративный Symantec движок старый уже надо полагать (10-й версии), и на 3-й машинке триальный период скоро закончится.. 

Теперь вот думаю на что зоопарк поменять..

*Добавлено через 18 минут*

Пока мне начинает видеться такая концепция защиты:
Антивирус - бесплатный Avira
FireWall - встроеннй + железный.. 
AntiSpyWare - WindowsDefender на Vista, периодическое сканирование (свежими) CureIt на XP..

Альтернатива "по максимуму" - KIS либо Avira Premium . При этом Avira подешевле касперского получается в расчете на 3 машинки.. Где-то на треть как минимум..
Вот эта фича у Avira на что влияет?
WebGuard to surf and download safely   - она без него блуждания по вебу защищает или нет?

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

И что за антивирус Ikarus - если он так хорошо детектит то почему он не в "рекомендованных" ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

По порядку:



> Я правильно понимаю что Norton Internet Security "проблемный" антивирус?


Да.



> что такое "Windows Defender" в Виста? Я так понимаю это скорее AntiSpyWare чем антивирус?


Да, Вы правильно понимаете



> Пока мне начинает видеться такая концепция защиты:
> Антивирус - бесплатный Avira
> FireWall - встроеннй + железный.. 
> AntiSpyWare - WindowsDefender на Vista, периодическое сканирование (свежими) CureIt на XP..


Хорошая концепция. Стоит ещё добавить сканирование AVZ если что-то подозреваете.



> Альтернатива "по максимуму" - KIS либо Avira Premium . При этом Avira подешевле касперского получается в расчете на 3 машинки.. Где-то на треть как минимум..


Прежде чем ставить KIS на ноут с Vista, стоит скачать пробную версию, посмотреть производительность. Концепция тоже неплоха.



> Вот эта фича у Avira на что влияет?
> WebGuard to surf and download safely


Не в курсе, подождём знающих камрадов.
В дополнение к Вашим концепциям, необходимо добавить необходимость постоянного обновления ОС и рекомендуемая работа с правами ограниченного пользователя




> И что за антивирус Ikarus - если он так хорошо детектит то почему он не в "рекомендованных" ?


PavelA решил попробовать этот продукт, его мнения здесь

----------


## ASte

Обновляюсь всегда регулярно. С ограниченным пользоватеоем проблемы - поольку программист а всякие SQL сервера любят админскик права.. Вон даже UAC пришлось на Vista отключать - MS SQL 2005 Dev edition с ним работать не захотел...

Pack/Crypt в диаграммах говорит о том что антивирус не смог расшифровать подозрительный файл?
Что-то у Avira много таких..

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Pack/Crypt в диаграммах говорит о том что антивирус не смог расшифровать подозрительный файл?
> Что-то у Avira много таких..


У Avira есть опция, детектировать редко используемые упаковщики, вот и выдает подозрения. Ругается практически на все кейгены/краки ну и т.п. Среди такого хватает и вирусов

----------


## ASte

Вот я смотрю на диаграмму (график) который Вы мне в одном из предыдущих постов привели:
http://virusinfo.info/attachment.php...5&d=1193900784
Drweb и Касперский отработали по сигнатурам и эвристике.. По этим параметрам у них показатели лучше чем у авиры.. Но, с учетом "панической"  тенденции Avira свистеть на упаковщики она детектит даже больше считая "раз упаковано и распаковать не получилос то значит это вирус". Но при этом у нее больше вероятность ложного срабатывания?  Я правильно понял ситуацию?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Вот я смотрю на диаграмму (график) который Вы мне в одном из предыдущих постов привели:
> http://virusinfo.info/attachment.php...5&d=1193900784
> Drweb и Касперский отработали по сигнатурам и эвристике.. По этим параметрам у них показатели лучше чем у авиры.. Но, с учетом "панической" тенденции авиры свистеть на упаковщики она детектит даже больше считая "раз упаковано и распаковать не получилос то значит это вирус". Но при этом у нее больше вероятность ложного срабатывания? Я правильнь понял ситуацию?


Если Вы просмотрите сообщения в теме *Исследование антивирусов 6,* то увидите, что в большинстве случаев Avira права, но ложные срабатывания также не редкость, это из личного опыта. Вообще, использование эвристики тоже повышает кол-во ложных срабатываний продукта, но эвристика это хороший способ обнаружения неизвестных вирусов. Если Ваш антивирус ругается на легитимную программу, то следует  отправить образец вирусным аналитикам и ложное срабатывание (если оно действительно ложное) устраняется.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

WebGuard - проверка http трафика

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> WebGuard - проверка http трафика


Я так и думал. Спасибо!

----------


## Макcим

> У меня сеть, и я - админ, а не психотерапевт, чтобы при каждом ложном срабатывании монитора КАВ убеждать пользователя, что сайт по испанскому танцу не содержит вредоносных скриптов.


Откуда такая увереность в ложном срабатывание? На сайты мне не встретилось не одного ложного срабатывания КАВа. 



> За этот год случаев заражения 2! Касперский пропустил виряки даже не пискнув.


Радоваться надо! Всего 2 за год! 



> Чтобы что-то отправлять, надо знать ЧТО собственно отправлять!
> Тут эксперты, тут хелперы по логам видят где что не так. Я же в этом деле не подкован.


Вы админ не разбираетесь в логах AVZ? Или Вы НЕ админ, или Вы просто не видели лог... 



> Как я уже говорил, речь я виду именно о неспособности КАВ удалить уже активный вирус и устранить последствия заражения.


КАВ умееет удалять активные вирусы, другое дело что не всегда это заканчивается успехом. Покажите мне антивирус который с этим справляется на "отлично"? 



> FireWall - встроеннй + железный..


Железный это хорошо, а вот встроенный... Любой, но только не встроеный!



> AntiSpyWare - WindowsDefender на Vista


Не нужно.



> Альтернатива "по максимуму" - KIS либо Avira Premium . При этом Avira подешевле касперского получается в расчете на 3 машинки..


У авиры нет поведенческого блокиратора, это большой плюс в сторону KIS...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Вы админ не разбираетесь в логах AVZ? Или Вы НЕ админ,


А админ обязан знать AVZ?



> Железный это хорошо, а вот встроенный... Любой, но только не встроеный!


Вполне нормально. Если встроенный за железным то зачем козырнейший фаер ставить?



> У авиры нет поведенческого блокиратора, это большой плюс в сторону KIS...


ИМХО, для обычного пользователя это не плюс, а минус, ибо задалбывает, но, повторюсь, это ИМХО

----------


## Макcим

> А админ обязан знать AVZ?


Админ обязан знать Windows. Знаешь Windows - понимаешь логи. 



> Вполне нормально. Если встроенный за железным то зачем козырнейший фаер ставить?


А контроль исходящего трафика? 



> ИМХО, для обычного пользователя это не плюс, а минус, ибо задалбывает, но, повторюсь, это ИМХО


По делу задалбывает. IMHO  :Smiley:

----------


## ASte

> Железный это хорошо, а вот встроенный... Любой, но только не встроеный!
> У авиры нет поведенческого блокиратора, это большой плюс в сторону KIS...


Чем плох встроенный, если защищаться в основном от атак "снаружи"?
Грубо говоря считаем что "внутри" все чисто и полагаемся на антивирусы..

Можно поподробнее про поведенческий блокиратор?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

По поводу исходящего трафика - встроенный по моему даже на XP показывал какие программы лезут наружу.. Или я что-то путаю?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

О поведенческом блокираторе



> Опасная активность определяется по совокупности действий программы. Например, при обнаружении таких действий как самокопирование некоторой программы на сетевые ресурсы, в каталог автозапуска, системный реестр, а также последующая рассылка копий, можно с большой долей вероятности предположить, что это программа – червь. К опасным действиям также относятся:
> изменения файловой системы;встраивание модулей в другие процессы;скрытие процессов в системе;изменение определенных ключей системного реестра Microsoft Windows.
> Все опасные операции отслеживаются и блокируются Проактивной защитой. 
> В процессе работы Проактивная защита использует набор правил, включенных в поставку программы, а также сформированных пользователем при работе с приложением. _Правило_ – это набор критериев, определяющих совокупность подозрительных действий и реакцию Kaspersky Internet Security на них.





> Чем плох встроенный, если защищаться в основном от атак "снаружи"?
> Грубо говоря считаем что "внутри" все чисто и полагаемся на антивирусы..


Да ничем особо, примитивный конечно, но если Вы находитесь за хорошим, грамотно настроенным брандмауэром, я не вижу смысла в покупке ещё одного брандмауэра. Это глупо, с таким же успехом можно перед своей машиной ещё штук 10 брандмауэров поставить, ну так, для надёжности. Минус встроенного в том, что нет контроля исходящего траффика и всё.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> По делу задалбывает. IMHO


Я его отключил, задрал  :Smiley:

----------


## ASte

Я бы не сказал что это "хороший грамотно настроенный брандмауэр"
Это роутер 3COM OfficeConnect с NAT и у которого закрыты почти все порты кроме почты, ftp и web.. Но всякие сканирования и попытки соединения из сильно завирусованной корбиновской сетки заворачивает десятками и сотнями в день...

С другой стороны я временами хожу с ноута  в инет по мобилке... Или по public WiFi.. Но там в основном только почту принять-отправить да на пару-тройку проверенных страницек зайти в Web

----------


## user

я бы в дополнение к Авире посоветовал Comodo Personal Firewall,тоже кстати бесплатен...но можно обойтись и "от дяди Билла", если,как вы говорите, соблюдаете все правила

Лично у меня еще фолсов у эвристика Авиры не было, может везет...или не везет(это уж как посмотреть).

В Любом случа АВ более чем достойный

----------


## Макcим

> Чем плох встроенный, если защищаться в основном от атак "снаружи"?


Стереотип. На случай если зловред проникнет в систему и отправит данные злоумышленику, хороший файрвол это может остановить, не всегда конечно. 



> Да ничем особо, примитивный конечно, но если Вы находитесь за хорошим, грамотно настроенным брандмауэром, я не вижу смысла в покупке ещё одного брандмауэра.


*ALEX(XX)*, не путай свою *настроенную* машину, с машиной клиента. Ты как ни как профессональный админ. 



> Я его отключил, задрал


Достает только контроль целости приложений, остальное только с поводом.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Ты как ни как профессональный админ


Ты мне льстишь  :Smoke Man: 



> Достает только контроль целости приложений, остальное только с поводом


Да, больше всего контроль целостности приложений.



> Стереотип. На случай если зловред проникнет в систему и отправит данные злоумышленику, хороший файрвол это может остановить, не всегда конечно.


Тут конечно да... Но лучше зловреда на машину не пускать

----------


## ASte

А не пробовали оценивать евристику различных антивирусов запустив их со старыми (например месячной или более давности) базами на свежих наборах вирусов?

----------


## Макcим

> Ты мне льстишь


Я льстить не умею. 



> А не пробовали оценивать евристику различных антивирусов запустив их со старыми (например месячной или более давности) базами на свежих наборах вирусов?


Зачем?

----------


## ASte

Скажем так..
Таким образом мы оценим эффективность антивирусов при обнаружении новых вирусов.. Промоделируем как будут реагировать различные антивирусы на появление неизвестных им угроз.. Или это всем давно уже известно?

Пока поставил себе бесплатную Avira вместо Norton-овского триала.. Будем посмотреть..

Мне почему-то кажется что как поведенческий блокиратор эта та самая фича из за которой народ жалуется на тормознутость касперского?




> Прежде чем ставить KIS на ноут с Vista, стоит скачать пробную версию, посмотреть производительность. Концепция тоже неплоха.


Могут быть тормоза?

----------


## Surfer

Несоглашусь насчёт Windows Defendera, ставил как-то себе на ХР потестировать, вполне приличный антивирус, в моей коллекции почти всё нашёл.
Ещё бы М$ им плотнее бы занимались =)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ASte

А что значит "ставил"? Он же вроде как в "комплекте" к висте идет?
Или Вы его на XP поставили?

----------


## DVi

> Скажем так..
> Таким образом мы оценим эффективность антивирусов при обнаружении новых вирусов.. Промоделируем как будут реагировать различные антивирусы на появление неизвестных им угроз.. Или это всем давно уже известно?


вмecтo мoдeлиpoвaния я бы вocпoльзoвaлcя cтaтиcтикoй oбpaщeний пoльзoвaтeлeй этиx aнтивиpycoв в paздeл @пoмoгит[email protected] нaшeгo фopyмa, сooтнecя ee к пpoцeнтy рacпpocтpaнeннocти кaждoгo aнтивиpyca в рyнeтe. вce дaнныe для paccчeтoв дocтyпны пyбличнo.

----------


## borka

> вмecтo мoдeлиpoвaния я бы вocпoльзoвaлcя cтaтиcтикoй oбpaщeний пoльзoвaтeлeй этиx aнтивиpycoв в paздeл @пoмoгит[email protected] нaшeгo фopyмa, сooтнecя ee к пpoцeнтy рacпpocтpaнeннocти кaждoгo aнтивиpyca в рyнeтe. вce дaнныe для paccчeтoв дocтyпны пyбличнo.


Как быть с поправкой на необновленные базы?

----------


## DVi

никaкиx пoпpaвoк нe нyжнo - ecли пpoдyкт пoзвoляeт мaccoвo -мы oпepиpyeм cтaтистикoй- oтключaть oбнoвлeния, тo eгo нeэффeктивнocть зaкoнoмepнa

----------


## ALEX(XX)

*ASte,* моё мнение, у Вас есть несколько вариантов:
KIS, DrWeb+Comodo Firewall, Avira+Comodo Firewall, NOD32+Comodo Firewall. Все варианты хороши при грамотном поведении. Конечный вариант выбирать Вам. Стоит обратить внимание на производительность, потому что ноутбук отличается по производительности от настольного ПК. Все эти решения защищают хорошо. Слепо полагаться на программные решения не стоит, надо проявлять бдительность.

----------


## ASte

Comodo 2.4 не заводится под Vista.. Придется видимо ждать 3-й версии..
А вот Avira поставил, пока пробую его..
Из firewall попробую наверное ZoneAlarm.. По крайней мере он под Vista заточен

----------


## Макcим

> Скажем так..
> Таким образом мы оценим эффективность антивирусов при обнаружении новых вирусов.. Промоделируем как будут реагировать различные антивирусы на появление неизвестных им угроз.. Или это всем давно уже известно?


Эвристик не должен ловить все. Полагаться на него не стоит. 



> Мне почему-то кажется что как поведенческий блокиратор эта та самая фича из за которой народ жалуется на тормознутость касперского?


Нет. Это та самая фича с помощью который обнаруживается процентов 80 нового вирья, которого нет в базах.

----------


## ASte

Есть еще антивирус который идет в комплекте с OutPost.. Как я понял он так себе..
Если сравнивать связки OutPost Fireval + KAV vs KIS.. Здесь есть какие-либо весомые аргументы за/против какой-либо из них?

----------


## Макcим

Скорее личные предпочтения. По отзывам пользователей последняя версия аутпоста глючит.

----------


## anton_dr

Никто почему то не упомянул, что у встроенного фаервола есть контроль как входящего, так и исходящего траффика. И вообще, в висте это намного более продвинутый продукт, чем в XP.

----------


## TANUKI

> Если сравнивать связки OutPost Fireval + KAV vs KIS.. Здесь есть какие-либо весомые аргументы за/против какой-либо из них?


Первый вариант немного глюковат - нужно записать программы в взаимные исключения, потом проблем не будет. Мне больше нравится просто КИС - при правильной настройке (советы можно поискать на форуме оф-сайта КАВ) его фаер защищает абсолютно не хуже аутпоста. 

Что касается связок, то я бы посоветовал из бесплатного варианта:
Авира Классик+ Комодо 3 бета (пока, но уже стабильная) - там есть HIPS. Т.е. это заменяет HIPS в платном КИСе.

Из платных таки КИС - удобнее и нет проблемы совместимости приложений. а если у вас и так железный фаер стоит, то КИС точно не подведет!

----------


## ASte

А что такое HIPS?

----------


## TANUKI

> А что такое HIPS?


Аббревиатура HIPS расшифровывается как Host Intrusion Prevention Systems — система отражения локальных угроз. Задачей HIPS-систем является контроль за работой приложений и блокировка потенциально опасных операций по заданным критериям.

По простому, типа: "Это точно вы хотите установить это небезопасное для безопасности ПО"?  :Smiley:  или "Процесс такой-то собирается изменить процесс такой-то! Разрешить-запретить?"  :Smiley: 

Вобщем, есть отдельные HIPS-программы типа DefenseWall и S'N'S или уже встроенные в антивирусы модули, например в КИС и КАВ 7  :Smiley: 

Примерно так  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> вмecтo мoдeлиpoвaния я бы вocпoльзoвaлcя cтaтиcтикoй oбpaщeний пoльзoвaтeлeй этиx aнтивиpycoв в paздeл @пoмoгит[email protected] нaшeгo фopyмa, сooтнecя ee к пpoцeнтy рacпpocтpaнeннocти кaждoгo aнтивиpyca в рyнeтe. вce дaнныe для paccчeтoв дocтyпны пyбличнo.


А вообще не плохая идея! Особенно если ввести обязательно указывать используемый антивирус в разделе помогите, то статистика думаю будет наиболее точная нежели чем статистика различных "независимых компаний"! Хотя уверен, что пользователей зараженных ПК с установленными продуктами ЛК будет не на много меньше! И Вы DVI должны это себе отчетливо представлять :Wink:  Как замечено многие пользователи имеет тенденцию отключать антивирус дескать тормозит! Что чаще всего бывает в силу неопытности самих пользователей и лени прочитать HELP чтоб настроить антивирус! Это касается большенства обычных пользователей! Что касается лично меня то продуктами ЛК доволен и меня за все время их использования они ни разу не подводили!

----------


## ASte

> Авира Классик+ Комодо 3 бета (пока, но уже стабильная) - там есть HIPS. Т.е. это заменяет HIPS в платном КИСе.


Уже не beta а RC1 :-)
Мне понравился, по крайней мере на 1-й взгляд...

----------


## DVi

> Хотя уверен, что пользователей зараженных ПК с установленными продуктами ЛК будет не на много меньше! И Вы DVI должны это себе отчетливо представлять


Я это не просто представляю себе, я уже давно приготовил файл в формате Excel, в котором эта статистика собрана и коэффициент посчитан  :Wink:

----------


## ASte

А опубликовать эти данные Вы не хотите? Было бы очень интересно взглянуть...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А опубликовать эти данные Вы не хотите? Было бы очень интересно взглянуть...


Данные перенсены в соответствующую *тему* 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

*ASte,* так на чём Вы остановились? Какой вариант Вы выбрали?

----------


## ASte

Концепция одно решение везде пока отменяется..
Пока смотрю (тестирую)  пару Comodo 3 + Avira..

Еще на одной машинке тестируется DrWeb + Comodo 2.4 - но похоже придется искать что-то более легкое вместо Web-а туда -  там PIII+256RAM - слишком сильно диском шебуршит.. 

Еще втдимо поиграюсь с KIS..  Trial Kis 7 встанет на машину на которой когда-то стоял AVP 4 ( с ключем, ключ закончился) , но был деинсталлирован?

Т.е. окончательно не определился, но выбор существенно сужен..

----------


## TANUKI

> Концепция одно решение везде пока отменяется..
> Пока смотрю (тестирую)  пару Comodo 3 + Avira..
> 
> Еще на одной машинке тестируется DrWeb + Comodo 2.4 - но похоже придется искать что-то более легкое вместо Web-а туда -  там PIII+256RAM - слишком сильно диском шебуршит.. 
> 
> Еще втдимо поиграюсь с KIS..  Trial Kis 7 встанет на машину на которой когда-то стоял AVP 4 ( с ключем, ключ закончился) , но был деинсталлирован?
> 
> Т.е. окончательно не определился, но выбор существенно сужен..



Стать должен нормально и без проблем. Главное на такой машине рне выкручивать настройки по максимуму. У мпеня с максимальной эвристикой и проверкой всех файлов даже на 2 гигах оперативы и Коре 2 дуо ноут КИС подтормаживал  :Smiley:  Достаточно уровня по-умолчанию. 

Неплохая связка из Авиры и Комодо получится, а главное - бесплатная  :Smiley: 
Эта... и еще.... Хоть НОД32, конечно, не тот, что был раньше, но если уж настолько слабая машинка, то может его поставить в связке с Комодо? Проактивка Комодо должна компенсировать слабость НОДа  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ASte

Их три машинки, от слабой до сильной:
PIII-800/256, PIV-2400/1024, C2D-2000/3042
Сначала я хотел найти одно общее решение, но видимо не получится...

Но сколько г..на полезло из корбиновской сетки, когда я сунулся туда без железного фаера... Comodo занял 100% процессора на PIII...
Но удалось полечить - вынес н7а самый верх правило запрещения 135-139 портов и отключил для него журналирование.. Машинке сразу полегчало...

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

А почему нет ни слова о McAfee? ИМХО антивирус быстрый, надежный, с кучей вкусностей... (Не для холивара, просто моё мнение).

----------


## ASte

Честно говоря, я изначально ограничил выбор тем что упомянуто в теме "рекомендуемые антивирусы".. А вот почему McAfee туда не попал, это уже отдельный вопрос..

----------


## user

Потому, что "МакКофе" жутко жадный до системных ресурсов, Касперский просто спринтер по сравнению с ним, ИМХО!

----------


## Surfer

Авира тож подтормаживает чуток, по крайней мере на максимуме эвристики.
+ Classic-версия не ловит AdWare, SpyWare.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Потому, что "МакКофе" жутко жадный до системных ресурсов, Касперский просто спринтер по сравнению с ним, ИМХО!


Неужели? :-) У меня 8.5i VirusScan вообще на металлоломе работает, и никаких тормозов.

----------


## ASte

Ну вот, "триальный" KIS прошел "боевое крещение"..
Отработал Web-антивирус.

Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0
The requested URL ttp://dubna.move.su/ is infected with Trojan-Downloader.JS.Remora.w virus

Так что остановлюсь скорее всего на Касперском..

----------


## user

точно такой же результат вы получили бы с Авирой,Нод32,ДрВебом и прочими, готов  поспорить. 

Но раз вы уже выбрали,то остается вас только поздравить.

----------


## ASte

Вопрос - здесь отработал Web антивирус. У бесплатной Avira его нет.. Она бы тоже стработала эту угрозу? Или там было-бы хуже?

Выбор пока предварительный.. До окончания триального периода я все равно буду смотреть по сторонам.. 


У меня тут еще вопрос возник в плане Касперского..
Можно ли настроить его firewall так чтобы он пропускал всю сетевую активность "внутри" компьютера, а наружу стояли бы макс. ограничения - e-mail, web, ftp... 

Имеется в виду что мне нужно периодически запускать  всякие SQL сервера и т.п. в разработческом режиме и лазить на них из MSVS..  При этом имеется в виду именно локальная разработка/отладка в пределах только своего компьютера. Не хотелось бы при этом случайно "открыть" какую-нибудь внешнюю уязвимость извне..

----------


## SDA

ASte посмотри этот топик на форуме ЛК, что то полезное подчерпнешь http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php...8&#entry311388
Особенность работы с компонентом Анти-хакер http://support.kaspersky.ru/kis6mp2/...?qid=180593811

----------


## ASte

Анти-Хакер = Сетевой экран?
И еще вопрос - если кто-то уже пробовал бету KIS8 - как он по производительности с 7-й соотносится?

----------


## DVi

kav8 - alfa - нe coвeтyю пoкa нa paбoчий кoмп

----------


## ASte

Я не собирался альфу себе ставить.. Не люблю пересталять систему.. У меня винды по 4-5 лет без переустановок живут.. Меня интересуют отзывы тех кто ее смотрел - насколько улучшилась/ухудшилась производительность по сравнению с 7-й версией... Чтобы понять для себя тенденцию развития KIS в плане скорости..

----------


## DVi

Хм... Я вот эту альфу гоняю у себя под дебаггером: альфа - она и есть альфа. Какой с нее может быть спрос по стабильности и уж тем более по скорости? Там еще не все модули начали работать, а Вы уже про скорость спрашиваете...

----------


## Surfer

> Вопрос - здесь отработал Web антивирус. У бесплатной Avira его нет.. Она бы тоже стработала эту угрозу? Или там было-бы хуже?


По заявлениям авировцев должен сработать обычный монитор и заблокировать. Даже в PE Classic.

----------


## ASte

Тогда в чем бонус web-монитора сидящего на http по сравнению с обычным?

----------


## DVi

Обычный монитор не защищает от скрипт-вирусов на интернет-страницах. Совсем.
потому что сначала этот скрипт исполняется, а лишь потом (и то не всегда) оседает в кеше браузера, где и ловится обычный файловым монитором.




> По заявлениям авировцев должен сработать обычный монитор и заблокировать. Даже в PE Classic.


Он заблокирует файл в кеше, а не уже загруженный в память браузера скрипт. Эта блокировка бесполезна.

----------


## ASte

Тогда для чайника проясните pls:
я всегда понимал что собственно скрипт на странице сам по себе мало чего вредоносного может сделать, но он может "пропихнуть" на комп что-то более серьезное... Т.е трояна, вирус или т.п.. И вот этот загружаемый в результате выполнения скрипта зловред  может и должен отловить файловый антивирус..

Где в моих рассуждениях ошибка?

----------


## Android

> Ну вот, "триальный" KIS прошел "боевое крещение"..
> Отработал Web-антивирус.
> 
> Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0
> The requested URL ttp://dubna.move.su/ is infected with Trojan-Downloader.JS.Remora.w virus
> 
> Так что остановлюсь скорее всего на Касперском..


Не прошёл бы он крещениt, если бы не вчерашнее http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...4&postcount=48

----------


## borka

> Тогда для чайника проясните pls:
> я всегда понимал что собственно скрипт на странице сам по себе мало чего вредоносного может сделать, но он может "пропихнуть" на комп что-то более серьезное... Т.е трояна, вирус или т.п..


Сам по себе скрипт может сделать фсё, что угодно. Может трояна впигвинить, а может и какой-нить файл убить или каталог. Только смысла в этом нет - сайты не для того ломают, чтобы скрипты убивали что-либо у юзера...




> И вот этот загружаемый в результате выполнения скрипта зловред  может и должен отловить файловый антивирус..
> Где в моих рассуждениях ошибка?


Если *может*, то *должен*, конечно. Если антивирус впигвиниваемого вируса не знает, то никто никому ничего не должен.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Как сказал выше borka, скриптовые зловреды в абсолютном большинстве используются в виде качалок для установки на локальный  комп других зверей (чаще всего - троянцев для воровства паролей или для организации ботнетов). Вот этого "вторичного" троянца может и должен ловить обычный файловый монитор. 

Самое противное случается, когда зверек реализуется не в виде скрипта, а в виде иксплоита для мультимедийных файлов. Вот в этом случае зверек самодостаточен, и свое грязное дело он делает сразу же, непосредственно сидя в процессе браузера, и в кеше его ловить бесполезно. "Вторичного" троянца в этом случае не будет, поэтому файловый монитор бессилен.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*




> Не прошёл бы он крещениt, если бы не вчерашнее http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...4&postcount=48


Remora.w это не то же самое, что Remora.ao, упоминаемая в Вашей ссылке.
Но в общем смысле Вы правы - ловятся только так или иначе известные зверьки. Это утверждение верно и для обычных файловых мониторов. В KIS7 веб-антивирус настроен на максимальный уровень эвристики, который позволяет поймать на периметре и некоторую часть неизвестных вирусов.

----------


## ASte

Вопрос к DVi:
если качать файл браузером из инет (сам сайт не заражен)- web-антивирус его проверяетили он сразу поступает к файловому?
В смысле, если на web-av эвристика на максимуме а на файловом отключена то будет ли скачиваемый с сайта или ftp файл обработан эвристикой?

----------


## DVi

Веб-антивирус проверяет все файлы, поступающие на локальный компьютер по протоколу HTTP через указанные в настройке КИСа порты с любого сервера. При этом он не делает различия между файлами, скачиваемыми для сохранения на диске через диалог "Сохранить как..." или для моментального отображения и исполнения в окне браузера. Протокол FTP не проверяется на периметре, т.к. ни один FTP-клиент не занимается исполнением скачанных файлов _до_ сохранения его на диске.

Эвристика включена на максимум в обоих антивирусных модулях периметра КИС: "веб-антивирусе" и "почтовом антивирусе". В "файловом антивирусе" эвристика по умолчанию выключена, т.к. ее работу более качественно и с меньшими задержками выполняет модуль "проактивная защита".

Таким образом: 
1. любой скачанный по HTTP файл будет проверен веб-антивирусом с применением эвристики. 
2. ни один скачанный по FTP файл не будет проверен веб-антивирусом. Защита от вирусов, скачанных по FTP, осуществляется файловым антивирусом и модулем проактивной защиты.

----------


## Surfer

Web-av в касперском выступает как прокси, пропуская всё через себя, с одной строны это хорошо, с другой плохо - я несмог подружить комодо с ним, если веб-ав включён, то большинство трафика программ идёт через System Idle %)

----------


## borka

> Web-av в касперском выступает как прокси, пропуская всё через себя, с одной строны это хорошо, с другой плохо - я несмог подружить комодо с ним, если веб-ав включён, то большинство трафика программ идёт через System Idle %)


В смысле?

----------


## naik212006

> Web-av в касперском выступает как прокси, пропуская всё через себя, с одной строны это хорошо, с другой плохо - я несмог подружить комодо с ним, если веб-ав включён, то большинство трафика программ идёт через System Idle %)


Тот же результат. Поэтому Касперского пришлось оставить.
Но только по причине неуживчивости.
 Перешел на DrWeb 4.44 - пробую Комодо с ним.
На 4.33 все работало нормально.

----------


## ASte

А что можно сказать про итнтегрированный Firewall KIS?
Меня насторожило что я все подсети пометил как "интернет" а все равно доступ к расшаренным папкам на других компьютерах сети остался? 
Каким образом его можно настроить так чтобы быстро переключаться между доверенной сетью и "враждебной"?
Т.е. штатно все настроено в расчете на свою "домашнюю" сеть, но   временами подключаюсь например к публичным либо очень "грязным" сетям и тогда надо оставлять только web, почту, ftp а все остальное запрещать.. 

Есть какая либо тилита с помощью которой я с соседнего компа могу просканировать свой на предмет что открыто и что закрыто?

----------


## DVi

Боюсь, на эти вопросы я ответить не смогу, т.к. к разработке файрволл КИС отношения не имею, и экспертом себя в этой области не считаю.

----------


## borka

> Есть какая либо тилита с помощью которой я с соседнего компа могу просканировать свой на предмет что открыто и что закрыто?


Вот нагуглилось: 
http://whatsmyip.org/ports/
http://www.nestor.minsk.by/sr/2001/01/10104.html

----------


## Surfer

> В смысле?


Kасперский 7.0.0.125 + Comodo 3.0 RC1
Результат обновления AVZ на скриншоте, никаких алертов о том, что avz.exe пытается получить доступ в интернет небыло.

отключаю вэб-антивирус, почтовый и анти-шпиён - всё нормально, алерты на месте.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Kасперский 7.0.0.125 + Comodo 3.0 RC1
> ...


-дык они ж не мирятся в одной Системе... если раньше был установлен Comodo, то при последующей инсталляции  продуктов от *Касперского* должновыдаваться предупреждение обо всех несовместимых приложениях с предложением удалить их, причем, если проигнорировать, то инсталляция прекращается.

----------


## zerocorporated

Список приложений, не совместимых с продуктами Лаборатории Касперского версии 7.0

----------


## Surfer

Выскажу своё имхо - все эти списки некорректны, у меня уже давно стоял 2.4 и никогда никаких глюков, бсодов и прочего небыло.
А вот 3.0 как-то некорректно перехватывает трафик, либо вообще не умеет этого делать. Но опять же при взаимных исключениях работает всё просто замечательно.

----------


## ASte

А я вот посмотрел на "коэфициент ненедежности".. Получается что "ругаемый" Symantec лучше "рекомендованного" Nod32?
Что-то здесь не сходится...

----------


## Макcим

> В KIS7 веб-антивирус настроен на максимальный уровень эвристики, который позволяет поймать на периметре и некоторую часть неизвестных вирусов.


Ни когда не видел срабатывания этого эвристика... По какому принципу он работает, что считает подозрительным?

----------


## DVi

Maxim, я нe пoнимaю вoпpoca. эвpиcтик вo вcex мoдyляx kis7 oдинaкoвый.      aste, выxoдит, ceйчac нoд32 caмый дыpявый. paньшe oн был пoлyчшe

----------


## Макcим

> Maxim, я нe пoнимaю вoпpoca. эвpиcтик вo вcex мoдyляx kis7 oдинaкoвый.


Извиняюсь, не так выразился. Я ни когда не видел срабатывания эвристика на малварные скрипты, хотя он на максимуме. Почему?

----------


## DVi

пoтoмy чтo cкpипт-эвpиcтикa y нac пoкa нeт.

----------


## naik212006

> aste, выxoдит, ceйчac нoд32 caмый дыpявый. paньшe oн был пoлyчшe


Я не думаю, что НОД32 самый дырявый, но то что он стал гораздо хуже чем ранее - это точно.Хотя все в руках юзера, но он должен детектить то, что есть у него в базах.Пять дней назад у знакомого на ноуте пропустил Gavir, хотя раньше был детект.Почему так произошло не знаю.
Так что согласен с DVi в том, что раньше был лучше.

----------


## ASte

Закончился триал у KIS-а.. Вывод - ловит хорошо, но даже на мощном ноуте с ручной оптимизацией настроек его "тяжелое" присутствие  ощущается.. Особенно при web-серфинге..
Попробовал поставить последний (3-й) eset.. Со скоростью все вроде более менеее нормально, а вот с моей любимой ThinkVantage Access Connections (настройка сетевых профилей от IBM/Lenovo) конфликтует :-( Дает ей работать только при выключенном мониторе.. В плане  usability GUI показался весьма неудобным.. 
Видимо придется его сносить. не дожидаясь конца триала.. Хотя и быстр..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

KIS 7.0 MP1, ожидающийся в релиз со дня на день, будет быстрее серфить Интернет за счет оптимизации веб-антивируса.

----------


## ASte

Ну просто бальзам на душу проливаете.. Потому как по всем остальным параметрам KIS понравился более других...
Конечно порадовал скоростью и легкостью DrWeb - но там нет web-артивируса  и как я понял не предполагается его появления в ближайшем будущем..

*Добавлено через 1 час 31 минуту*

Окончательное решение вопроса - на "быструю" рабочую машину куплен KIS, на двух старых видимо будет использоваться бесплатный корбиновский DrWeb + штатный виндузовый firewall.

----------


## icon

>>Конечно порадовал скоростью и легкостью DrWeb - но там нет web-артивируса и как я понял не предполагается его появления в ближайшем будущем..
Вам не нужен веб-антивирус, если Вы сегодня пользуетесь Opera или иногда Firefox, это Вас намного больше обезопасит от напастей, чем любой веб-антививирус, который требует сигнатур, которые всегда не вовремя добавляются. 
Т.е. любой *альтернативный браузер* (не считая надстроек над IE типа maxton) спасет _сегодня_ от зловредов, которых не знает _любой_ антивирус.
И это правда.
Всякое иное - чистый пиар продавцов и спекулянтов антивирусов.

----------


## ASte

> альтернативный браузер[/b] (не считая надстроек над IE типа maxton) спасет _сегодня_ от зловредов, которых не знает _любой_ антивирус.
> И это правда.
> Всякое иное - чистый пиар продавцов и спекулянтов антивирусов.


Береженого бог бережет сказала монахиня одевая презерватив на свечку... 

Никогда неизвестно против чьей уязвимости будет направлен новый вирус и кто быстрее выпустит патч - производитель антивируса лмбо производитель браузера...

Более того, если не качать кряки с хакерских сайтов то ОСНОВНОЙ риск сейчас ИМХО именно в заражении через Web - взломанным и зараженным может оказаться в любой момент даже самый доверенный сайт...

К тому-же на C2Duo 2000 + 3G RAM тормоза каспера заметны только в части Web-антивируса..А вот на старых машинах - туда да DrWeb.. 
Ну и бонус от двух антивирусов - всегда можно одной машиной проверить другую по сети...

----------


## Макcим

С отключение скриптов и плагинов веб-антивирус не нужен вообще.

----------


## ASte

> С отключение скриптов и плагинов веб-антивирус не нужен вообще.


При этом некоторы НУЖНЫЕ сайты не работают ВООБЩЕ..

----------


## DVi

icon, зapaзa в кapтинкax нe имeeт никaкoгo oтнoшeния к cпeкyлянтaм. MPAK ycпeшнo бьeт и пo aльтepнaтивным бpayзepaм. Cнимитe poзoвыe oчки - Интepнeт aгpeccивнaя cpeдa, для бeзoпacнocти нyжен кoмплeкc мep и пocтoянный мoнитopинг yязвимocтeй. Beб-aнтивиpyc дeлaeт зa вac чacть этoй paбoты cилaми пpoфeccиoнaлoв

----------


## Макcим

> При этом некоторы НУЖНЫЕ сайты не работают ВООБЩЕ..


На нужных разрешить. Альтернативные браузеры это позволяют.

*Добавлено через 56 секунд*




> icon, зapaзa в кapтинкax нe имeeт никaкoгo oтнoшeния к cпeкyлянтaм. MPAK ycпeшнo бьeт и пo aльтepнaтивным бpayзepaм. Cнимитe poзoвыe oчки - Интepнeт aгpeccивнaя cpeдa, для бeзoпacнocти нyжен кoмплeкc мep и пocтoянный мoнитopинг yязвимocтeй. Beб-aнтивиpyc дeлaeт зa вac чacть этoй paбoты cилaми пpoфeccиoнaлoв


ВА мониторит уязвимости?

----------


## DVi

виpycы экcплyaтиpyют yязвимocти. Мнe BAМ нyжнo oбьяcнять, чтo дeлaют aнтивиpycы???

----------


## Макcим

Мне Вам рассказать про главный недостаток сигнатурного анализа?  :Smiley:  Уязвимости надежней закрыть, чем ловить сигнатурами эксплойты. IMHO.

----------


## pig

А можно и то, и другое. Пусть даже без хлеба.

----------


## anton_dr

> На нужных разрешить. Альтернативные браузеры это позволяют.


Угу. Все мы помним зверьков на крупных сайтах. На том же RBC и Compulenta.

----------


## ASte

Здесь все проще на самом деле - если есть ЧТО защищать на компьютере, если это "рабочая лошадка" то защита должна быть МАКСИМАЛЬНО возможной.. Не понадобится и слава богу, а если "сработает" то для того и покупается... Это как со страховкй в заграничном путешествии..  Обычно не нужна, но иногда бывает жизненно необходимаю..
А на машинку с которой жена в инет ходит и с которой тырить нечего - можно и что попроще поставить..

Касперский был выбран потому, что ПО МОЕМУ ЛИЧНОМУ ВПЕЧАТЛЕНИЮ основанному на этой дискуссии, trial-эксплуатации, другим темам форума и прежнему опыту оказался наиболее надежным КОМПЛЕКСНЫМ решением..

----------


## Макcим

> Угу. Все мы помним зверьков на крупных сайтах. На том же RBC и Compulenta.


И первый и второй работает без скриптов  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

Я плохо понимаю зачем в сотый раз жевать тему скриптов.
Хотите безопасности - работайте под ограниченным пользователем. Всё.
А серфить без скриптов это как жить всю жизнь в бункере.

----------


## anton_dr

> И первый и второй работает без скриптов


Есть другие, которые не работают.

----------


## SDA

В тему процитирую банальную, избитую истину  - ни один антивирус не защищает на 100%, но в большинстве случаев без него общей массе пользователей нельзя (кроме узкого круга IT специалистов по безопаности).

----------


## Макcим

Веб не защищает и на 50%. Новые модификации заражающих скриптов выходят ежесекундно.

----------


## SDA

Но лучше все таки с Вебом (даже если и не защищает и на 50%), чем вообще без него.

----------


## Макcим

Согласен, но полагаться на него не стоит. Это слабая сторона всех антивирусов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Catkin

> Я плохо понимаю зачем в сотый раз жевать тему скриптов.
> Хотите безопасности - работайте под ограниченным пользователем.


Использование DropMyRights равносильно работе как Limited user? Или есть нюансы?

----------


## Макcим

> Использование DropMyRights равносильно работе как Limited user? Или есть нюансы?


Почитайте здесь.

----------

